# Windows share on CENTOS



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello! (probably right place to ask this question if not someone move to "Linux Support" section please)

There is small network where all pc are in same workgroup and I have Centos 5.1 instaled on my pc and need to mount share from Windows xp box.

on Windows XP box I created folder named "share" shared it and edited permissions so that only one user named "user1" with passwd "user1" has full access to that share and noone else...

on Centos box created directory to which I will mount share /mnt/sharenew and created user "user1" with passwd "user1" and uid 501... then added to /etc/fstab:

//MYPC/share /mnt/share cifs user1,uid=501,rwx,suid,username=user1,password=user1 0 0

share mounts with no errors, but when I try to open it I get "Permission denied" error... any ideas what is wrong here?


----------

